# Sthil 011AV saw info



## carlsck (Dec 28, 2009)

I am trying to fix up a 011-av stihl chainsaw. The carb is way out of ajustment, I need to find out the proper settings fop the carb and get this little gem running well, anyone have any shop manuels or anything similar I can have to get my saw running,Carl


----------



## BobL (Dec 28, 2009)

carlsck said:


> I am trying to fix up a 011-av stihl chainsaw. The carb is way out of ajustment, I need to find out the proper settings fop the carb and get this little gem running well, anyone have any shop manuels or anything similar I can have to get my saw running,Carl



You need to post this in the Chainsaw section - you won't find too many folk in the milling section using one of these babies.
(I have one but it's in pieces in a box under my house)


----------



## carlsck (Dec 28, 2009)

*would you?*

Hi and thank you for helping this newcomer to this site. I was wondering,.would you like to get rid of that 011? I would buy it from you if the price is resonable so i could put my saw back in running condition so give this some thought and let me know. And thank you for directing me to a better spot to post my request-it was very thoughtful of you,Carl


----------



## BobL (Dec 29, 2009)

carlsck said:


> Hi and thank you for helping this newcomer to this site. I was wondering,.would you like to get rid of that 011? I would buy it from you if the price is resonable so i could put my saw back in running condition so give this some thought and let me know. And thank you for directing me to a better spot to post my request-it was very thoughtful of you,Carl



Even if I was willing to sell it have you seen where I live?


----------



## ShermanC (Jan 31, 2011)

*Stihl 011 carb settings*



carlsck said:


> I am trying to fix up a 011-av stihl chainsaw. The carb is way out of ajustment, I need to find out the proper settings fop the carb and get this little gem running well, anyone have any shop manuels or anything similar I can have to get my saw running,Carl



I realize your post is 13 months old but I thought I would ask if you still need the carb settings. I just rebuilt an 011 AVT last week and bought a Stihl manual from eBay; it is on the way. If you still need the settings let me know and I'll relay them to you after the book arrives. My project is almost finished; I'm down to making a bumper cushion for the handle. Stihl does not show this part nor a number yet the cushion fits onto the cast metal male stud of the body, and fits into the rear female .81" socket of the handle. The Stihl dealer looked on the database and in his ancient parts books but could not find it. I will make it of reinforced rubber hose, two sizes, glued and turned down on a lathe with Easy Wood Tools (carbide tips) to the needed diameter.


----------



## masculator (Feb 1, 2011)

BobL said:


> You need to post this in the Chainsaw section - you won't find too many folk in the milling section using one of these babies.
> (I have one but it's in pieces in a box under my house)



Can I have it BobL?? I will get her going again!!!!


----------



## ShermanC (Feb 1, 2011)

*Progress was made yesterday but then another part disintegrated.*



masculator said:


> Can I have it BobL?? I will get her going again!!!!



No, you cannot have it!LOL I made the rubber cushion, fitted the handle, put fuel mix in and tried to start it when the throttle cable came out of the handle. The upper end of the cable ass'y has a molded cable cup of metal. The cup disintegrated so I asked the Stihl dealer to order one. 

I have Chuck Swindoll's book Two Steps Forward, Three Steps Back but have never read it. This project will get me closer to that effort! I am so thankful for patience and mechanical aptitude.


----------



## ShermanC (Feb 1, 2011)

*I misunderstood you...sorry.*



masculator said:


> Can I have it BobL?? I will get her going again!!!!



At first I thought you wanted my saw. I am sorry that I misunderstood you. 
When the Stihl manual arrives I will look up the settings and post them to this thread just in case another member needs the information.


----------



## ShermanC (Feb 5, 2011)

*Stihl specs for 011AVT Idle Speed settings from the manual printed in 1985.*

From page 38, right column comes the following: Attach a tachometer and adjust and tighten the saw chain as would normally be set. Screw the two adjusting screws clockwise down to their seats. Then back each screw one (1) full turn. If you do not have a tach (10,500 rpm max) do not set the High Speed adjusting screw any leaner by turning it beyond the basic setting of one full turn.

Four (4) Notes for adjusting idle speed are stated on page 39. The notes are titled
1. Engine stops while idling,
2. Chain runs when engine is idling,
3. Erratic idling behavior; poor acceleration, and
4. Exhaust smokes at idle speed.

If your saw won't run after the idle speed settings are adjusted, post a new thread in Forum/Equipment/chainsaws and I'll postnthe additional info. Good luck Carl! We're pulling (the starter cord LOL) for you!
Sherm:msp_smile:


----------

